# An English summer Sunday afternoon....



## Mikehit (Jul 28, 2017)

Canon 7D2 with 100-400 mkii


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 28, 2017)

And some from last month


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2017)

Very nice series, Mike. I really like your pictures.


----------



## Roo (Jul 31, 2017)

Very nice Mikehit. I do a lot of cricket during summer here.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 31, 2017)

What shutter speed do you use for cricket?
Have you ever tried using the 100-400mm with a 1.4 teleconverter, and if so does it struggle with focus at F8?

BTW - I am sure that bowler is running on the pitch!


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments.

Ian - I have found a minimum of 1/500 is needed for most shots. 
1/320 is OK for for people standing still or at the end of motion such as the bowler at the end of his bowling action, or the batsman at full backswing or end of his stroke. 
At 1/500 the ball is slightly blurred as it reaches the batsman and modest action is OK.
The fast bowler in full flow was 1/1600 sec and is a wee bit blurred.
At 1/2000 the ball starts to freeze.

The first set were taken with a 7D2 and 100-400 - the fast bowler was at 400mm with no tc and very slight crop with the bowler at the far wicket. I was sat on the boundary rope at a local town match.
The second set were 1Dx2 with 400+1.4 which is pretty much the same FOV.


----------



## Roo (Aug 1, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Thank you all for your comments.
> 
> Ian - I have found a minimum of 1/500 is needed for most shots.
> 1/320 is OK for for people standing still or at the end of motion such as the bowler at the end of his bowling action, or the batsman at full backswing or end of his stroke.
> ...



I'll second those - gloomy, overcast days I'll be at around 1/640th and in bright sun anything up to 1/2000.


----------

